# Shopper Drug Mart now an anuthorized iPod reseller



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So maybe this isn't that exciting for any of you, but it is for me! My wife works for Shoppers and she gets a 30% employee discount!!! Sweet! I've only seen a few Shuffles and a 20gig in the stores (they sell them in the same spot as the camera gear). Maybe Shoppers will become a full fledged reseller - now that would be sweet! Hey didn't London Drugs start out as a pharmacy??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This can't hurt. The more distribution visibility, the better.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

thats quite odd.... don't they sell advil... not iPod....


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

If you don't mind me asking, which Shoppers has these?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I was in the store at Bloor & Spadina (Walmer Road) yesterday and saw a display of iPods - Shuffle's and full size but no Mini's or Nano's.

What caught my attention first was a display of accessories..... not far away was the iPods. They even have accessories on display at the cash registers.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> My wife works for Shoppers and she gets a 30% employee discount!!!


Hard to believe they will give 30% off an item they don't make 30% on.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

My Mother in Law works at Shoppers and the employee discount does have some restrictions. However, the iPods will be discounted to Employees at cost. My understanding is that the percentage is calculated against cost. High margin = high discount. Low Margin equals a smaller discount.
I'll be getting a Nano at Shoppers as soon as they are available with whatever discount applies.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Thats right iPete - it's 30% so long as it doesn't go below cost... But combine the discount with optimum points and you can save another 75 bucks!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

finally a use for those shoppers optimum points


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Maybe they're trying to become London Drugs east?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

jonmon said:


> finally a use for those shoppers optimum points


Well ,ya, I think Shoppers has the best reward program out there. My shaver went on the fritz and we replaced it at shoppers for $14. All on points!


----------



## Eskimos (Sep 19, 2005)

Any chance of Wal-Mart following??? Their return policy is second to none, if the need should arise.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Thats right iPete - it's 30% so long as it doesn't go below cost... But combine the discount with optimum points and you can save another 75 bucks!


Then you are in for a shock when you realize Shoppers will probably make $10-$20 profit on each iPod. 30% is a pipe dream.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Then you are in for a shock when you realize Shoppers will probably make $10-$20 profit on each iPod. 30% is a pipe dream.


Do you read, or just react!


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

Few questions: 

1) What are the prices?
2) Are these refurbs or brand new? 
3) Are they the monochrome 20g's or the new colour ones?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Contreversial reply but...*



Eskimos said:


> Any chance of Wal-Mart following??? Their return policy is second to none, if the need should arise.


True Canadians don't shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> This can't hurt. The more distribution visibility, the better.


Macaholic, you crack me up man.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

CarbonKen - If they want to be like London Drugs, they're going to have to start carrying digital SLRs, TVs, a large variety of phones, along with more DVD players and VCRs you can shake a stick at. That's just the Photo Electronics department. London Drugs is more comparable to Loblaws (Real Canadian Superstore out west) then anything else in terms of the departments covered.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

He says, typing on his American computer manufactured in Asia, sipping South American coffee and writing in a language derived from Europe. Where do you shop?



dona83 said:


> True Canadians don't shop at Wal-Mart.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anywhere but Wal-Mart  or Home Depot.

Wal-Mart just represents americanism at its finest, mass consumerism and addiction to oil.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's a helluva leap.

And Home Depot is blacklisted why?

As for mass consumerism and addiction to oil, do you refuse to drive, bicycling only, to Mom&Pop stores that sell organic union-made goods?

And how is your "unique" computer not a part of this mass consumerism?

Back on topic, hoorah for Shopper's (and the soon-to-be-family manager I know).





dona83 said:


> Anywhere but Wal-Mart  or Home Depot.
> 
> Wal-Mart just represents americanism at its finest, mass consumerism and addiction to oil.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

WalMart is the source of all evil in the world. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> He says, typing on his American computer manufactured in Asia, sipping South American coffee and writing in a language derived from Europe. Where do you shop?


Canadian Tire!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> That's a helluva leap.
> 
> And Home Depot is blacklisted why?
> 
> ...


Okay okay home depot can stay, I usually go to Rona anyway.

Canadian Tire, Zellers, and London Drugs for stuff I can't buy at the grocery and bread shops on the street near my house. Oh and Overwaitea Save On Foods.

And ok I've gotten lazy and been riding transit this month, but from June to August I've been riding my bike to work yes.

And I do buy too much for my own good too, I'm trying to cut down.

Walmart just sucks, it reeks of Americanism at its worst, I mean i was down in Missouri for the winter break and it was a really depressing country.

#1. I would rather buy one item for $5 than get that one item plus nine more for $15 just because it was so cheap, I never needed those nine other items, but the low prices tempted me to buy them. It doesn't benefit me, it doens't benefit the people working there, it's just added dollars to the stock holders of the company.

#2. There are dozens of Canadian Tires, London Drugs, Zellers, Overwaiteas, and IGAs around town, and all 5 stores are 4km away, I can get there by transit no problem. There are three Wal-Marts, the closest one being 10km away. Look how much more oil I'd be wasting going to the closest Wal-Mart as opposed to the closest Canadian Tire. (Okay I can get to that Wal-Mart by skytrain which uses hydroelectricity not oil but still, let's assume the average Jane and Joe who can't live without his/her car or a community without convenient transit).

#3 They claim they can create 100 jobs, but at the expense of 150.

Now I know that it's not that much better to shop at any other store and ideally we'd all be living very happy simple lives raising goats and pigs or what not but I'm just saying Wal-Mart will ruin lives. I mean, isn't that why we loathe Microsoft as well?


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry to be a bugger, but I'm still interested in knowing if these are refurbs, and how much they're going for. I dropped by the Shoppers at College/Yonge today and they didn't have any iPods in stock. The lady behind the counter didn't know anything about it either.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Alpha5 said:


> Sorry to be a bugger, but I'm still interested in knowing if these are refurbs, and how much they're going for. I dropped by the Shoppers at College/Yonge today and they didn't have any iPods in stock. The lady behind the counter didn't know anything about it either.


Shoppers won't ever carry refurbs. Brand spanking new and at the same price as everywhere else. The store in my town has a limited supply but the manager seems to think they will carry the entire line up as soon as stock arrives except the 60GB.


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dixons at Heathrow airport (tax-free) had iPod nanos on display but none to sell. I saw three people asking for them in about 5 minutes. These things are like digital crack.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Anywhere but Wal-Mart  or Home Depot.
> 
> Wal-Mart just represents americanism at its finest, mass consumerism and addiction to oil.


Man... I hope that you do not own any Nike shoes. I have never hated wal-mart or loved it. I shop there for whatever item I may catch in there when I'm in the area. All retailers have their own _raison d'être_. I'll bet that if any other big box opens in the area, jobs will also be lost - Canadian or not. I personally think that the Wal-Mart retail model is pretty fascinating...

Anyhow, so chastise Wal Mart, when Shoppers is now taking food from the small indie Consumer Electronic guy's mouth down the street?? How about the fact that Shoppers is planning to sell groceries as well?? What about the area cat that you used to buy fresh fruits from??

This is the reality of retail... Walmart is biggest photo processing outlet in the US and likely NorthAm. I bet you that FS/WalMart and Loblaws are likely fighting for supremecy in CDN. Are they now all evil as well??

Although I personally feel kinda funny about Shoppers becoming an Apple acct, this is the new reality. Look for more blurring on the lines in the near future... Wow, the iPod: is a door it cannot open?? Wonder how that pitch was made, and who pitched whom? Apple pitched Shoppers, or vice versa?

H!


----------



## StephP (Aug 3, 2005)

So, any locations have the nano?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

HowEver said:


> He says, typing on his American computer manufactured in Asia, sipping South American coffee and writing in a language derived from Europe. Where do you shop?



At least he's doing 1 thing by not shopping at Wal-Mart. Doing something is better than nothing , no?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Shopper's has the Centrios iPod car charger for $14.99; I've seen it elsewhere for $29.99 (as at The Source).


----------



## denning (Apr 5, 2005)

Shoppers at the Rideau Centre in ottawa had a bunch of nano's and they were selling quick.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

dona83 said:


> True Canadians don't shop at Wal-Mart.


Amen to that, friend!

There are a lot of American companies I _will_ do business with, but Wal-Mart ain't one of them.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

dona83 said:


> True Canadians don't shop at Wal-Mart.


What a stupid thing to say.

Just because Wal-Mart figured out how to be super-cheap in a competitive business environment, means that Canadians shouldn't shop there?

How many people shop at tigerdirect.ca? They are the Wal-Mart of the computer industry.

If I lived near a Wal-Mart (which I did for a year - two blocks away), I would by my everyday junk there. Paper towel, socks, printer paper, etc. Convenient and cheap.

But I guess in your eyes, True Canadians are all rich, and can afford to shop elsewhere.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Gorsh, people care so much. I admit I avoided Walmart for a while. I hate their union-busting, I hate their lacking idea of quality on their own products. But there is no getting around it, for people with limited funds and/or a half day to do some research, they are less expensive for basic and sundry items, and are not so very different from other corporations.

Here's one for you: Shopper's Drug Mart is owned by IMASCO, as in, Imperial Tobacco. How do you feel about supporting a cigarette company when you buy your iPod nano?

Imasco is responsible for about 70% of the cigarettes sold in Canada, and outside of Ontario either sells cigarettes in drugstores or gives to charities or lobby groups (that support selling cigarettes in drugstores).

Something to think about while listening to either Billie Holiday or Green Day.

If it makes you feel better, British Tobacco owns Imasco.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Oakville has got em*

Just saw the Nano at one of the Oakville Shoppers. It's located at Cross Ave, and Trafalgar...4gb and white.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Haha well I don't shop at Shoppers Drug Mart either, except for the one at Broadway/Commercial Station to get a pack of gum or lottery tickets. London Drugs has so far reigned supreme over Shoppers for numerous reasons.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish we had London drugs on this side of the country, i'm curious...


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

FYI, after calling about 20 Shoppers Drug Marts (no exaggeration), I found one with 4GB's in stock. Bathurst & Lawrence store has them in (I picked up a white one) as of this afternoon.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone actually used their Optimum points towards an iPod Nano?
My girlfriend is pretty close to 100% off of any $75 purchase...and to think, I used to mock her at collecting these dumb points!


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Has anyone actually used their Optimum points towards an iPod Nano?
> My girlfriend is pretty close to 100% off of any $75 purchase...and to think, I used to mock her at collecting these dumb points!


Go for it - when I bought mine there they asked me for my Optimum card - don't have one


----------



## xolin (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if they're selling the 30gb Video ones?
And if so, where in Toronto?

I have an employee discount and using optimum points seems to make this a better deal than ebay.

Also, do you know if you can change the batteries in these ipods as easily as the old ones?

Thanks.


----------



## xolin (Nov 22, 2005)

Also, you can use 50000 pts now to get $100 0ff iPods.


----------

